# amazon market and android market problem.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

updated to the new market. now my amazon apps shows up in the android market as update available but i know i can't upgrade it because its linked to amazon app even doh i tried updating it, just says denied. is there anyway i can take that off? before it never showed that at all. im tired of having a constant notification saying update available when theres not....


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> updated to the new market. now my amazon apps shows up in the android market as update available but i know i can't upgrade it because its linked to amazon app even doh i tried updating it, just says denied. is there anyway i can take that off? before it never showed that at all. im tired of having a constant notification saying update available when theres not....


well if theres an update on the android market there should be an update on amazon too, have you logged into amazon on your phone and checked for updates? That will get rid of it if they've posted the updates there yet.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> well if theres an update on the android market there should be an update on amazon too, have you logged into amazon on your phone and checked for updates? That will get rid of it if they've posted the updates there yet.


Not true. Amazon updates need approval. And will rarely ever be on sync with Android market unless the dev waits until his update is approved on amazon then update his/her android app.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yea i checked amazon app store. it has only 2 updates which i updated but still shows that it needs update in android market and its getting annoying.. hmmmmmmm


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Fixed... 
Got an email from dev. 
Long press the amazon app and look for break market link


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> Fixed...
> Got an email from dev.
> Long press the amazon app and look for break market link


What do you mean long press?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

mwep said:


> What do you mean long press?


Select the amazon app you wanted.
I guess long press is same as select and a pop up menu appears.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> Select the amazon app you wanted.
> I guess long press is same as select and a pop up menu appears.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Where are you doing the long press? Inside Android market or on launcher icon?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Inside the app manager pro. I guess the app itself automatically links apps from amazon to your android market. So going to the app itself you can unlink the amazon app one at a time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Still not able to find a menu with unlink...


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

mwep said:


> What do you mean long press?


Long press means to touch and hold until a menu pops up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Terri M said:


> Long press means to touch and hold until a menu pops up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


This. Once the pop up menu appears scroll down and should see unlink or break market link.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

